# Medical Exam Question (Sexual Diseases)



## CrimsonSeil (18 Sep 2004)

just wondering even tho its a stupid question. if the army checks your medical. do they care about std's and sti's and other sexual diseases except the serious ones like aids. just wondering i dont mean i have it or anything   :threat:


----------



## SEB123 (18 Sep 2004)

they dont even search for it they just ask you if you have it


----------

